# 2023 Cars



## JRTBandit (Jul 8, 2010)

Here are the cars I have for the 2023 engines. There are a few other boxes I need to unpack but I think these are all the cars.

Jeff


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat! Most of those should clean up nicely. A light cleaning, along with an inspection for rust and metal pitting ... a light brush (not spray) of WD-40 on the rusty parts of metal frames could help a bit (as on the log car, for example).

The caboose looks to be in the worst shape ... is the paint worn down to the plastic body in several places?

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## JRTBandit (Jul 8, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Neat! Most of those should clean up nicely. A light cleaning, along with an inspection for rust and metal pitting ... a light brush (not spray) of WD-40 on the rusty parts of metal frames could help a bit (as on the log car, for example).
> 
> The caboose looks to be in the worst shape ... is the paint worn down to the plastic body in several places?
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ, when you say use WD40 with a brush...what will that do? Clean it or stop the rusting?

Jeff


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What's the # on the Lehigh Valley hopper? (look on box?)
What color is it red? or Maroon?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JRTBandit said:


> Thanks TJ, when you say use WD40 with a brush...what will that do? Clean it or stop the rusting?
> 
> Jeff


A light coating of WD-40 can help inhibit rust from getting much worse on metals, though it won't undo the rust that's already there. If you want to enact a more permanent solution, you'd have to consider stripping any badly rusted components to bare metal, priming, painting, etc.

It's all a matter of degree. In looking quickly at your pics, it didn't look like the area of rust were too bad, so a light WD coat might at least nip things in the bud a bit. But if your car frames are worse (than the photos suggest), you might want to think about longer term solutions.

In any case, I'd try to avoid getting the WD directly on the painted plastic car bodies.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have used a wire wheel in a Dremel tool to remove the white corrosion on couplers and truck side frames. Just make sure you are wearing eye protection, and don't do it near a magne traction loco as the wire wheel tend to throw their wires. You can also clean any rust off of the wheels this way. When a wire wheel starts throwing its wires, throw it away and get a new one.
Bruce Baker


----------



## JRTBandit (Jul 8, 2010)

servoguy said:


> I have used a wire wheel in a Dremel tool to remove the white corrosion on couplers and truck side frames. Just make sure you are wearing eye protection, and don't do it near a magne traction loco as the wire wheel tend to throw their wires. You can also clean any rust off of the wheels this way. When a wire wheel starts throwing its wires, throw it away and get a new one.
> Bruce Baker



Thanks TJ & Bruce, I haven't decided what do withthe rust yet but if anythign I will try and nutralize it.

Big Ed - I will look at the Box if it's one of the surviving boxes, but I would think the color is more of a maroon than a red.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> I have used a wire wheel in a Dremel tool ...
> ... the wire wheel tend to throw their wires.


You got that right! I use my Dremel wire brush wheels a lot ... both mild steel for mild work, and stainless steel if I need to be more aggressive. And ...

I have a BAD habit of working in my basement in my socks, without shoes on. Inevitably, as I'm walking around (either in the basement, or anywhere else later), I'll feel a jarring, jabbing jolt of pain in my foot, and trace it to a "splinter" from one of those thrown wire bristles. Super tiny wire, but boy (!!!), do those things hurt!

WEAR SHOES! (Often, I don't ... but then again, I'm stupid ...  )

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I had those wire splinters all over the kitchen of my apartment when I worked on those aluminum passenger car shells. *L* It was easier to just move away!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> You got that right! I use my Dremel wire brush wheels a lot ... both mild steel for mild work, and stainless steel if I need to be more aggressive. And ...
> 
> I have a BAD habit of working in my basement in my socks, without shoes on. Inevitably, as I'm walking around (either in the basement, or anywhere else later), I'll feel a jarring, jabbing jolt of pain in my foot, and trace it to a "splinter" from one of those thrown wire bristles. Super tiny wire, but boy (!!!), do those things hurt!
> 
> ...


I know how you feel TJ. I walk around in my naked feet and pick up a lot of stuff. 
But my skin is pretty tough on the bottom.
Get yourself a magnet and mount it on a stick or old broom handle and go over your work areas floor when your done.

After wearing lead boots for 12 hrs a day all week, I go bare footing all week end.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JRTBandit said:


> Thanks TJ & Bruce, I haven't decided what do withthe rust yet but if anythign I will try and nutralize it.
> 
> Big Ed - I will look at the Box if it's one of the surviving boxes, but I would think the color is more of a maroon than a red.



If it's red with the white lettering it is worth a good buck.:thumbsup: Don't wreck it.
If it's maroon you can wreck it.
Right at the moment I can't think of the # but I know the red w/t white is worth more.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

big ed, that is a 10-4 on the magnet. I put some magnets on the underside of a steel flat car and ran it over the track to pick up the FOD. This was after a diesel picked up a wire and got it into the gears. Shoes don't solve the whole problem as the wires have a habit of getting into your shoes.
Bruce Baker


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> big ed, that is a 10-4 on the magnet. I put some magnets on the underside of a steel flat car and ran it over the track to pick up the FOD. This was after a diesel picked up a wire and got it into the gears. Shoes don't solve the whole problem as the wires have a habit of getting into your shoes.
> Bruce Baker


Years ago we had an old yard horse switcher truck to move trailers around in our yard. We installed a homemade electromagnet bar swinging on the front bumper.
You should have seen the stuff we picked up just driving around the yard.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys have me curious about something ...

I use both mild steel and stainless steel Dremel wire brushes, and they both throw out little splinter bristles along the way. My guess is that a magnet with pick up (attract) the mild steel bristels, but not the stainless ones. Depends upon the specific grade/type of stainless metal. I think I'll try a simple magnet test on the two types of brushes to see which are attracted to a magnet.

I pulled three more of those nasty things out of my feet again, today. Friggin' little buggers!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

TJ, I feel your pain!
Had a "lump" on my palm that was getting really sore. The wife said it looked like I had a splinter. She got out a pair of pointed tweezers and commenced to digging(I think she was enjoying the pain she was inflicting )
Pulled out a whole length of that damned metal and it was a "hotbed" of infection!
I now have a, "Love/Hate" relationship with my Dremel!!!!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

When the wire wheels start throwing wires, you should probably throw them away and get a new one. Once the wire throwing starts, it doesn't stop. I do one other thing when I use the wire wheels. I put a box between my legs to catch the wires that are being thrown toward the floor and try to put my hand over the wheel to catch the wires that are being thrown upward. It seems to work pretty well. A Plexiglas cover would probably be ideal but I never got that far. The box is going to catch the wires headed toward your feet.
Bruce Baker


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For some reason I have more grinding dust. The wife surprised me with an 8 inch magnet mop. I place a food storage bag over it and drag it around.
Pull the bag off when done, inside out.No mess No sweat. Heloise eat your heart out.
I use an old sweater to catch the wires. Sometimes I feel like a pin cushion.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That bag-the-magnet idea is a great one, T-Man.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The verdict ...

Just ran a "Mr. Science" experiment ... BOTH types of Dremel wire bristles (mild steel AND the stainless steel) DO stick to a magnet.

That magnet bag trick is looking better and better!

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Let me give you another idea. Take one of the steel flat cars and put magnets on the bottom of it. Cover the magnets with duct tape with the sticky side out. Run it over your layout to pick up all the steel FOD.
Bruce Baker


----------

